# Sycamore twisty



## Big-O (Apr 6, 2016)

I finished a Sycamore hiking stick. Its 53 inches.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice walking stick love the twist it has.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

They make a little jealous. I can't find twisties or diamond willow around here!


----------



## Big-O (Apr 6, 2016)

Batakali said:


> They make a little jealous. I can't find twisties or diamond willow around here!


I found a couple of twisties and then I could not find anymore. I was telling my wife and daughter that there was not anymore close by. Well I was wrong, my daughter can spot hem while I'm driving 55mph. They found 4 where I said there was none. Now that Honeysuckle is in bloom I am finding more twisties. I just look for patches of Honeysuckle with trees growing in it.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I found a place I thought would be perfect, vines everywhere, but the ones on the ground weren't growing on anything or had just completely strangled and killed off everything. Thinking about doing the wire trick.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Big-O said:


> I finished a Sycamore hiking stick. Its 53 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate, the stick looks very green, did you work the shank whilst it was "green" or is that just the colour of Sycamore in the States? I am curious. N.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice find. I look for sycamore all the time, but haven't ever seen one vine twisted.


----------



## Big-O (Apr 6, 2016)

Whiteroselad said:


> Big-O said:
> 
> 
> > I finished a Sycamore hiking stick. Its 53 inches.
> ...


This one has been cut for around 8 months, a friend gave me this. That is just the color of the bark. The gloss polyurethane really made the colors in the stick look alive for lack of better words.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Big-O said:


> Whiteroselad said:
> 
> 
> > Big-O said:
> ...


It has a fantastic colour, I cannot think of any shank that would keep a green colour like that in the UK after drying! Cheers mate for the explanation. N.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Neat looking stick. Looks like this one is big end down?

I picked a vine maple stick with bright green bark about a month ago. I'm curious if it will keep it's green color when it dries. The ash sticks I picked last fall started off green but turned brown when they dried.

Rodney


----------



## Big-O (Apr 6, 2016)

This was a very pale green, it did not brighten up until the polyurethane was sprayed on.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sycamore is one of the only woods I have worked with that keeps its color even after thoroughly dried!

Nice looking stick!


----------

